# Juice from Premiere Produce Pittsburgh



## djrockinsteve (Sep 10, 2011)

The prices are posted for Premiere Produce in Pittsburgh. The link is
http://premierproducepgh.com/Web2011JuiceAndGrapeOrderForms.htm
for those interested. You need to order now and the juice will be in starting next week I believe. The prices have gone up a little but not as bad as we had expected.

Got mine picked out. Can't wait.


----------

